# TechJunkiez for Free WebHosting



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 18, 2008)

I am very proud to announce on behalf of my friend Utsav that 
 *TechJunkiez.in
* 
is now online.

*WHAT IS TECHJUNKIEZ.IN ??*
- Techjunkiez.in is a free hosting services using clustered technology powered by one of the largest hosting organizations on the internet.

*WHY USE TECHJUNKIEZ.IN ??*
- Techjunkiez is one of the best free hosting service provider with lots of cool and useful features which non other provide!!!
*WHATS NEW IN TECHJUNKIEZ.IN ??*
- Some of the features of techjunkiez are:
 1) 99.9% uptime
 2) 300mb space 10gb bandwidth 7 mysql databases
 3) Automatic script installer
 4) Phpmyadmin
 5) File manager
 6) 5 addon domains and 5subdomains
 And loads of such cool features...

 Techjunkiez.in Free Hosting Service

Comments and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

Not to ruin the party but , You better read the rules:





> ** No Scamming/Spamming/Advertising.*
> This forum is not a marketing/money making tool! No Pyramid schemes, chain letters, spam, or advertising of Web sites/products will be entertained here. This applies to forum posts and the inboxes of our members.
> If you receive any such messages, please forward them to the Administrator, so that the offender's account can be disabled.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 18, 2008)

hi rayraven...am not advertising...
I am just announcing and asking for comments and suggestions...we are active members n not spammers...
please dont take it otherwise

I completely obey all the forum rules...


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

@rayraven if u dont like free hosting then get a paid one


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> *WHAT IS TECHJUNKIEZ.IN ??*
> - Techjunkiez.in is a free hosting services using clustered technology powered by one of the largest hosting organizations on the internet.
> 
> *WHY USE TECHJUNKIEZ.IN ??*
> ...



Sounds a lot like an ad to me.



utsav said:


> @rayraven if u dont like free hosting then get a paid one



Dude, you got me wrong here, i'm jus warning the guy here.
Tryin to help him out before the mods do smthin.


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

this free host is mine. and mind u its FREE . I am not earning anything from it .if he has done something wrong then i think i should be punished for it. but what about the guys who announce their site here. i can name several such members here .btw i dont wanna make it a flaming thread .i just thought that the forum members would be happy with it but u r not


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

I suggest you get this moved to another section if you want to use this to answer questions.

here is my comment: *Abe ullu thu Terms of Service likhna bhool gaya. 

*free web hosting can never survive without one 



utsav said:


> this free host is mine. and mind u its FREE . I am not earning anything from it .if he has done something wrong then i think i should be punished for it. but what about the guys who announce their site here. i can name several such members here .btw i dont wanna make it a flaming thread .i just thought that the forum members would be happy with it but u r not


if this hosting is indeed yours, can you tell me some details as to how you could make it free ? I am just curious.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

utsav said:


> this free host is mine. and mind u its FREE . I am not earning anything from it .if he has done something wrong then i think i should be punished for it. but what about the guys who announce their site here. i can name several such members here .btw i dont wanna make it a flaming thread .i just thought that the forum members would be happy with it but u r not



Dude, you keep takin me in the wrong way.
Look at the section , its tech news.
You should've posted it in chit-chat and asked for comments.
I just wanted to keep you guys from getting warned by the mods.


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

Terms of service main add kar raha tha par powercut ho gaya .ab cell-phone se to add nehi kar sakta na.

@ rayraven search for similar sites in tech news and u will find several. btw its the mods discretion where they wanna move this thread.obviously not the bazaar section


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

move it to chit chat may be


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 18, 2008)

Come on guys , now stop flamming. U all have to congratulate him instead u r flamming. 

But i m doing my part, Utsav congrats to u and keep up the good work.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> if this hosting is indeed yours, can you tell me some details as to how you could make it free ? I am just curious.


I'm curious too


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

khansaqib101 said:


> Come on guys , now stop flamming. U all have to congratulate him instead u r flamming.
> 
> But i m doing my part, Utsav congrats to u and keep up the good work.



thanks buddy .this is my second one in the techjunkiez series. there is lot more to come.i ran this hosting using a free domain with few members to check the working for 3 months.today i purchased the domain and set up the site


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

sounds nice !!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

How do u make profit out of this?just a doubt


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 18, 2008)

Generally free hosting comes with loads of ads! Is it same with your case? And yes "Terms and Conditions" are essential for any service.


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> I'm curious too



ask this question to other free hosts.i have ads only on the home page.


----------



## abhishek_del (Mar 18, 2008)

Gud man d features r pretty gud. I wil def chek out ur site


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 18, 2008)

looks like he is partner to bytehost


> ByetHost Free Reseller Hosting Services
> 
> With our new clustered reseller service, you can become your own free hosting company!
> 
> ...


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ Aaah, Its one of those _make-your-own-whatever-thingies._Fancy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

utsav said:


> Terms of service main add kar raha tha par powercut ho gaya .ab cell-phone se to add nehi kar sakta na.


then why did you post this thread ? ToS is more important than a fancy home page or anything else. Its the thing that defines your site, along with the Privacy Policy. Without it the site is still incomplete.

and now I understood what kind of "hosting" this is:
*myownfreehost.net/freereseller.php


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^^ Aaah, Its one of those _make-your-own-whatever-thingies._Fancy.


what a crap? byethost does not provide all this for free. they add their ads too the control panel of their free hosts and this is their method to sell their paid hostings

. byethost has very positive reviews all over the net.i request the mods to delete this thread because some members in this forum are only good in criticising as they can never do that on their own. 

Please ban me too as i am a spammer good for nothing. people like metalheadgautham has contributed more to this forum as he did 650+ posts in the last 30 days


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 18, 2008)

why is your fantastico type installer not working.


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> why is your fantastico type installer not working.



you have to make the mysql database manually and u have to add the settings in config.php file of your blog or forum script using file manager.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

utsav said:


> what a crap? byethost does not provide all this for free. they add their ads too the control panel of their free hosts and this is their method to sell their paid hostings
> 
> . byethost has very positive reviews all over the net.i request the mods to delete this thread because some members in this forum are only good in criticising as they can never do that on their own.
> 
> Please ban me too as i am a spammer good for nothing. people like metalheadgautham has contributed more to this forum as he did 650+ posts in the last 30 days


cool down.
and don't try to get personal with anyone(I don't mind, but others do).

the problem is simple: nobody announces their own software/service in the Technology News section. That includes Gigasmilies, Presenmaker, Mac4Lin, etc. They just put it up in chit chat, tutorial, random news, etc. And they word it carefully. Yours looks too pompus and advertising, so many of the guys here are taking it to be a targeted advertisement. If you have an issue with it, please take it up with a mod and do as he/she/it says.


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

I didnt posted it .it was posted by abhishek.it was just copy pasted from the home page.but i think that the members should be knowing that i am a old member and i wont have wanted to do this.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

utsav said:


> I didnt posted it .it was posted by abhishek.it was just copy pasted from the home page.but i think that the members should be knowing that i am a old member and i wont have wanted to do this.


if thats the case, then why is abhishek shying away from replying ?
you shouldn't have tried to defend abhishek in the first place if you want to transfer the blame to him.

now you better ask a mod to either delete this thread and you create a new one thats proper, or you try to patch things up on the first post and remove these comments of ours via a mod. Its saddening to see you suffer like this.


----------



## adi007 (Mar 18, 2008)

lol this thread is hot..
now i have few Q's

1.Can we host a proxy site
2.If yes,Can we add our own ad service to the proxy site


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr metal .enough is enough. abhishek and i are students so we have to give time to studies too. abhishek has gone to coaching for studies. we are not lofers sitting online on the forum the full day and spam to increase post counts. i am not blaming abhishek .he is not so accustomed to posting in forums so mistake is obviously possible. but i have never seen people like u. what a big achievement u have made. 1700+ posts? i can do that in 3 days. but as i said i am a student.


----------



## axxo (Mar 18, 2008)

@utsav do i get banner ad with images or just text only ad?
Can i hotlink files? any restriction on file formats?


----------



## adi007 (Mar 18, 2008)

adi007 said:


> lol this thread is hot..
> now i have few Q's
> 
> 1.Can we host a proxy site
> 2.If yes,Can we add our own ad service to the proxy site


sorry for interrupting again..
i have not obtained A's for these Q's...


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

@adi no proxy allowed
@axxo u can do hotlinking and u wont get forced  ads


----------



## axxo (Mar 18, 2008)

utsav said:


> @axxo u can do hotlinking and u wont get forced  ads



nice mate...but..file size restriction?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Mar 18, 2008)

hot linking ? LOL 10 GB .. you can hotlink only small stuff


----------



## Voldy (Mar 18, 2008)

@metalhead gautam and utsav
chill out guys...
dont start a flame war here


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

Vicky333 said:


> @metalhead gautam and utsav
> chill out guys...
> dont start a flame war here



kya chill yaar. metal bum phek raha hai aur keh raha hai .i hope you are safe !... wtf?


----------



## axxo (Mar 18, 2008)

hmm....i expect a flame war but not between the one currently going but from the other side..that is the real paid hosters...so far no reply from them...counting...


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Congrats Utsav.
2. This seems more of promotion or advertising, not a news. May be Bazaar section is most suitable for this. Not to dampen Utsav or anybody else's enthusiasm but this isn't random news. More sort of announcement.



utsav said:


> this free host is mine. *and mind u its FREE . I am not earning anything from it* .if he has done something wrong then i think i should be punished for it. but what about the guys who announce their site here. i can name several such members here .btw i dont wanna make it a flaming thread .i just thought that the forum members would be happy with it but u r not



nice but its too good to really beleive. btw do you have  paid hosting plan?


----------



## utsav (Mar 18, 2008)

The hosting provider adds his ads to the control panel
of my clients and this will help them to sell their paid hosting plans.


----------



## preshit.net (Mar 18, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

just now created this blog and tested ...looks ok for me..no ads.i wonder it may be bcoz of adblock..not sure


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 19, 2008)

seems techzunkiez is down...


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

its online here..i can open homepage as well as sites under techjunkiez


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> just now created this blog and tested ...looks ok for me..no ads.i wonder it may be bcoz of adblock..not sure


I am getting some pop ups on your site 

congrats utsav,..........
But some of link on your site is directed to this site..
*phpnet.us/


and from there , I can see this ,  *free reseller program to make money*
*phpnet.us//content/view/17/28/


Anyway good luck ..


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> I am getting some pop ups on your site
> 
> Anyway good luck ..



yupp...you are correct..tested without adblocker and found a popup as well as footer ads...
ad at footer is ok but popups are not good for a site.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> yupp...you are correct..tested without adblocker and found a popup as well as footer ads...
> ad at footer is ok but popups are not good for a site.


This is one method how free host provider make money.


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> This is one method how free host provider make money.



correct me if am wrong..but to what extent they can earn by just displaying ads..adsense and other things relies on clicks right?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> correct me if am wrong..but to what extent they can earn by just displaying ads..adsense and other things relies on clicks right?


I am not a expert............
but by this method...the original owner will be making thousands of dollar per month. Adsense can be big source of money, but only expert knows how to make money through adsense.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 19, 2008)

But still i am not able to open anything, seems my isp is blocking the website


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 19, 2008)

hailgautam said:


> But still i am not able to open anything, seems my isp is blocking the website


May be your ISP treating it as suspicious website.
Between who is your ISP??


----------



## utsav (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey . havnt added any forced ads or popups to any of the sites. you will get ads only on the control panel. and my main aim is to increase the techjunkiez network rather than earning money
. @ravi thanks. you are very helpful many times.


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

utsav said:


> Hey . havnt added any forced ads or popups to any of the sites. you will get ads only on the control panel. and my main aim is to increase the techjunkiez network rather than earning money
> . @ravi thanks. you are very helpful many times.



I think am not wrong..just create a site under your free hosting and see..I have tested ads do exist with popups...ravi also verified.


----------



## utsav (Mar 19, 2008)

I have too see. i will get in touch with the main hosts support and will try to solve the problem as soon as possible. but nvidia of this forum is using my free host from over a month but he didnt reported any such problems.


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

may be hez using the service with adblock or so...i too didnt notice until ravi_9793 pointed out...


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 19, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/13790_uldts/Screenshot-aXXoCorner%20Blog%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox%203%20Beta%204.png

^^ad in axxo's blog.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

^Should've posted it with the blog visible.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 19, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13791_1eaoe/Screenshot-aXXoCorner%20Blog%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox%203%20Beta%204.png
then here it is.


----------



## utsav (Mar 19, 2008)

i cant see the ads now.maybe the hosting providers were testing something
with the ads .if you find the ads again then contact me .


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 19, 2008)

wooo....i didnt came online for 12 hrs and c what happned....dis sound like an awsum hot thread...lolz

Hey congrats utsav
@metal: chill out yar...u need a sweet lil chill pill...njoy ur linux buddy n let us do our wrk...whaz wrng n whaz rite is up to the mods to decide...so y u gettin so hyper...
ne ways...i hope all is cool


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

utsav said:


> Mr metal .enough is enough. abhishek and i are students so we have to give time to studies too. abhishek has gone to coaching for studies. we are not lofers sitting online on the forum the full day and spam to increase post counts. i am not blaming abhishek .he is not so accustomed to posting in forums so mistake is obviously possible. but i have never seen people like u. what a big achievement u have made. 1700+ posts? i can do that in 3 days. but as i said i am a student.


And you think I am not a student ? I make hardly ten posts per day, that too in the free time I get. You think I am a loafer on this forum with no better job ? I am warning you. You are taking this too far. What the **** is wrong with 1700 posts ? I did not join just yesterday. I tried to be reasonable, but you are too adament. And as for yor telling that abhishek made a mistake, you guys should have apologised instead of having you trying to defend yourself. All would have ended there.



Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> wooo....i didnt came online for 12 hrs and c what happned....dis sound like an awsum hot thread...lolz
> 
> Hey congrats utsav
> @metal: chill out yar...u need a sweet lil chill pill...njoy ur linux buddy n let us do our wrk...whaz wrng n whaz rite is up to the mods to decide...so y u gettin so hyper...
> ne ways...i hope all is cool


explain dat to utsav.


----------



## iMav (Mar 19, 2008)

arre metal thoda soul sunn k aa yaar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> arre metal thoda soul sunn k aa yaar


mathlab ?


----------



## iMav (Mar 19, 2008)

listen to some soul instead of metal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> listen to some soul instead of metal


any reasons ?
I find metal immensely soothing.
It helps me in nearly every situation, from controlling anger to channalising energy.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> correct me if am wrong..but to what extent they can earn by just displaying ads..adsense and other things relies on clicks right?


Thats not for us to worry . Let the provider do it!


----------



## iMav (Mar 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I find metal immensely soothing.
> It helps me in nearly every situation, from controlling anger to channalising energy.


it isnt helping in this situation


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

iMav said:


> it isnt helping in this situation


thats because I hadn't heard a single metal track for 12 hours when I replied to utsav.

now with the song *So What ?* by metallica, I am feeling rather happy.



PS: PM me for some good stuff.


----------



## utsav (Mar 19, 2008)

@metal you hardly post 10 posts a day? wtf? now tell me didnt you post 650+ posts during the last 30 days. u r trying to prove me a liar? u come online during ur free time ? i find you online most of time. you are saying we must apologize for that small mistake made by abhishek ?  wtf again? you should pm the admin to create a special apology thread and you will find that most of the apology posts are made by you. now plz go and do your work and dont eat my bheja by giving your views.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

utsav said:


> @metal you hardly post 10 posts a day? wtf? now tell me didnt you post 650+ posts during the last 30 days. u r trying to prove me a liar? u come online during ur free time ? i find you online most of time. you are saying we must apologize for that small mistake made by abhishek ?  wtf again? you should pm the admin to create a special apology thread and you will find that most of the apology posts are made by you. now plz go and do your work and dont eat my bheja by giving your views.


how long do 650 posts take to make ? even that is hardly 22 posts per day. Whats so great about it ? You see me online all the time because I do my studying, gaming and chatting on the PC. Even while studying, firefox is open with digit forum on a tab. And once again: yes, I made lots of posts recently. So whats wrong with that ? What the hell is wrong with asking and answering questions ? Do you have some kind of hatrad against people who post a lot ? If you do, take it up with an admin and if he is on your side, I will be banned. Else you get kicked. And look at gx_saurav, pathik, The_Devil_Himself, etc. They too are regular here. Anything wrong with them too ?
*
And when did I force you to apologise ?*

I hate wasting my time with people who are too simple minded to understand things, but for you I will take an exeption. Let me tell this simple sentence: *If I were in your shoes, I would not go and flame those who try to help me. 

*Looking at the way you behave, I seriously advice you to get some decent social skills.

If you have something personal against me, why don't you just PM me ?


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

fight club


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> fight club


he started it.
abhishek was cool about it, but utsav is the one who comes and tries to find faults with everyone.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> he started it.
> abhishek was cool about it, but utsav is the one who comes and tries to find faults with everyone.


 
_Quite true, I dont understand why utsav's flaming MetalHead for,_
_after he tried help the dude._



MetalheadGautham said:


> cool down.
> and don't try to get personal with anyone(I don't mind, but others do).
> 
> the problem is simple: nobody announces their own software/service in the Technology News section. That includes Gigasmilies, Presenmaker, Mac4Lin, etc. They just put it up in chit chat, tutorial, random news, etc. And they word it carefully. Yours looks too pompus and advertising, so many of the guys here are taking it to be a targeted advertisement. If you have an issue with it, please take it up with a mod and do as he/she/it says.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 19, 2008)

What PHP version are you providing? 4 or 5?


----------



## axxo (Mar 19, 2008)

utsav is good fella exceptionally he acted different towards metalhead i dono why and what's wrong with metalheads 1700+ posts...cant find any fault with it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 19, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> What PHP version are you providing? 4 or 5?


5


----------



## utsav (Mar 19, 2008)

axxo said:


> utsav is good fella exceptionally he acted different towards metalhead i dono why and what's wrong with metalheads 1700+ posts...cant find any fault with it



if you ask some other forum members to whom i chat with very often, you will find about my nature. i never flame on others even if they find fault in me. the way the posts were made by metal and rayraven clearly showed mockery in it. and i dont like this useless way of making fun. thats it.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 20, 2008)

A thread is converted to a chat box out of subject! No wonder chat section in this forum is the fastest growing section! Reported.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Please stop bickering and get on topic else the thread gets it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13791_1eaoe/Screenshot-aXXoCorner%20Blog%20-%20Mozilla%20Firefox%203%20Beta%204.png
> then here it is.


why dont u use del.icio.us bookmarks extension, easy to manage bookmarks (sort them by tag, bundle or bookmarks view)..no cluttering of space


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13792_sz5qh/Screenshot-2.png

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3615


----------



## axxo (Mar 20, 2008)

did anyone notice...the banner ad & popups has been removed now.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Mar 20, 2008)

alright...cut it off guys...forget what happnd...dis is not a fighting thread...

@metal: i hope u can stop dis now...??? thx
al so kiddo...


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> why dont u use del.icio.us bookmarks extension, easy to manage bookmarks (sort them by tag, bundle or bookmarks view)..no cluttering of space
> 
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13792_sz5qh/Screenshot-2.png
> ...



thanks.


----------

